
Ask HN: Does anyone else see the black line? - romellogoodman
There&#x27;s a black line at the top of Hacker News. Does everyone else see this or know what is it for?
======
qbrass
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290)

They should really make the bar link to the discussion page or even just add a
sticky link to the top of the results because this happens every time they add
the bar.

~~~
Jaruzel
First time I've seen it. When was the last time?

I like it as a subtle effect - it should really be a)clickable to the relevant
post, or b) have a mouse over text. (both options would still fall into to
minimalist style of HN).

~~~
qbrass
6 months ago, from people asking about it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12207356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12207356)

------
pbandj
It's a sign of the coming techpocalypse.

~~~
dwe3000
Which is to say, yes, you are not seeing things.

